# Worried about Charlie



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear he's not doing well. I guess the only thing I would say is that the vet might have some ideas to make Charlie more comfortable for the time he has left.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Getting him vaccinated would be the last thing on my mind. I suggest taking Charlies to the vet soon to see what the vet might recommend for him. Poor guy. If the news is bad, you'll need to know so you'll know what to expect.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Go to the vet as you would. I think you would beat yourself up later if you found out it was something easy to add comfort.

And finding out something terrible is hard, no matter when you hear it, but this way, you KNOW to cherish and treasure whatever time is given.

Gentle hugs to Charlie from us in the PNW!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

mdoats said:


> I'm sorry to hear he's not doing well. I guess the only thing I would say is that the vet might have some ideas to make Charlie more comfortable for the time he has left.


That's just it he' s already on meds for heart and arthritis, don't seem like the meds are helping anymore


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Awwwwwwww, poor charlie. I think if he gets any worse I would take him to the vet. I remember the last time charlie was like this what happened? did he take any medicine's? 14 is a long life and charlie has had a good one. 

I will say a prayer for him. please keep us updated.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Time to see the vet now. Hopefully the vet will have some positive news but if not it may be time to do for Charlie the thing he can not do himself. At any rate you and Charlie will be in my thoughts.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Heidi,
I will pray and light a candle for my little Charlie. I think I would talk to the vet to see what he says but I dont think I would give him the shots. If he is like Beau then I worry so much about every shot with his heart problems. Give that little boy kisses and hugs from his SS aunt.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Take him to the vet and forget vaccinations. At his age, what does he need them for? He's likley got enough built up in his system to last for whatever time he has left. And there are other meds for his troubles. You can only try, but the vet needs to know it's not doing any good now.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

The last four months of Goliath's life I made the decision not to take him to the vet unless it was "the time". First of all, he was unsteady on his feet, I just thought it would take too much out him, and second I knew I would not treat anything that was serious - he did not appear in pain, he was just losing the strength in his back legs.

I have no regrets. Finally the day came when he no longer could get up, on that day the decision was made for me, so there was no questions in my mind that I was a day too early or a day too late. We had those months to say good bye.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Take him to the vet and forget vaccinations. At his age, what does he need them for? He's likley got enough built up in his system to last for whatever time he has left. And there are other meds for his troubles. You can only try, but the vet needs to know it's not doing any good now.


I will make him a appointment in the morning, he had a long happy life. Maybe we can get him on some other meds to make him more comfortable. It hurts me to see him like this, I also think he don't need shots, just some pain relievers, he's on Derramax now.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I will make him a appointment in the morning, he had a long happy life. Maybe we can get him on some other meds to make him more comfortable. It hurts me to see him like this, I also think he don't need shots, just some pain relievers, he's on Derramax now.


Hugs to you and your family and I will be sending prayers from here!

If it's meant to be, let it be with dignity.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would ask your vet about the Metacam for Charlie. Beau went on that for his problems and it has helped him so much. It is alittle pricey but the bottle lasts a long time. It is based on his weight. If it is Charlie's time, you can rest easy that he had a long and happy life being spoiled and loved by the best mommy. I know it is hard after loosing Peanut not so long ago, but be comforted that Charlie will be with Peanut and Spice. I will pray that there is something the vet can do. Prayers to you and Charlie.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Heidi,
> I will pray and light a candle for my little Charlie. I think I would talk to the vet to see what he says but I dont think I would give him the shots. If he is like Beau then I worry so much about every shot with his heart problems. Give that little boy kisses and hugs from his SS aunt.


I worry about the shots too, I think he's good on them having them his hole life, he should have enough for the rest of his life. I'm gonna call the vet in the morning and see if there is another med we can try. I'm sure they gonna want to see him.
I took him out in the front yard tonight without a leash and he walked a couple of steps and went down. It took me some time to get him up and in the house. He is also limping on both back legs, he favorites one and then the other.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I would ask your vet about the Metacam for Charlie. Beau went on that for his problems and it has helped him so much. It is alittle pricey but the bottle lasts a long time. It is based on his weight. If it is Charlie's time, you can rest easy that he had a long and happy life being spoiled and loved by the best mommy. I know it is hard after loosing Peanut not so long ago, but be comforted that Charlie will be with Peanut and Spice. I will pray that there is something the vet can do. Prayers to you and Charlie.


I have Metacam from Peanut, maybe I try a smaler dose for him and see if it works.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

On the syringe there is markings per 10 pounds so you should be able to give him the right dosage. Good luck and talk to the vet to get some suggestions for other meds if you are nervous about the metecam.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sometimes one drug stops working and another will. you never know. But if the vet thinks it is his time and you can se he is in a lot of pain and miserable, it woule be best to let him go. That is one of the h ardest decisions to make, i know, and i dread having to do it atain--have done it ytwice. But I try to think of the dog himself, not of my grief. Tha is also hard.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm sorry your Charlie is feeling poorly. You've been through so much with Peanut, I hate to think of you going through that again so soon. Good thoughts are coming your way from CA. Take care...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

When my Katie was 12 years old my vet said she did not need annual shots any more, that she had them every year all her life and was more than protected for her last years. Ask your vet if he would forgo them for Charlie. I hope he can change meds and Charlie will be more comfortable. If it really is time, know that you have given him a lifetime of love, and the very best care you possibly could all of his life, even at the very end.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm sorry Charlie is feeling so badly. I agree with the others though, call the vet to let them know he is doing badly, but don't worry about vaccinations.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry about Charlie! I hope a visit to the vet does provide a solution for you to help Charlie be more comfortable. {{Hugs}}



Tiffany


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Aw, I'm sorry Charlie isn't doing well.  It's so hard to watch them grow old. I hope the vet has something that can help him. Sending hugs. {{{{{}}}}}

When our Rocky was old (age 12-14), we didn't give him any more vaccinations. My vet and I felt that it was not needed.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Prayers to you and Charlie.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

so sorry you are going through this, sending good thoughts your way, give that boy some hugs from us


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Did you go the vet yet? Any update?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

hoping everything goes ok for Charlie at the vet.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

_Bumping_ up for any news on Charlie!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Prayers on the way for you and Charlie


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thinking of you and Charlie!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Been almost 24 hours since we have heard anything from Heidi36oh.

Know our thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry, it took so long. The vet said he is in a lot of pain and we gonna try the Metcam and see if it gives him some comfort. Other than that we just have to wait and see and might have to make a tough decision. As for the shots he agreed that he don't need any anymore.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good to hear that Charlie made it to the vet today and gets another med to try. I really hope it works out for him and eases his pain. Good luck to you and Charlie. Give the boy some extra hugs tonight.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww, so sorry to hear this Hoping for the best and sending hugs


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Will keep you and yr boy,in our prayers that the new meds will make him feel better!.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hope the medication works. Hugs and prayers for Charlie.


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry for all you and mostly what Charlie is going thru. I do question why at age 13+ that there is even a thought about vaxs or anything interventional. GR life expectancy has been exceeded and I feel with your posts, he has had a pretty gRRRReat life. Maybe time is right for him to say, see you guys later


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Rose Clager said:


> Sorry for all you and mostly what Charlie is going thru. I do question why at age 13+ that there is even a thought about vaxs or anything interventional. GR life expectancy has been exceeded and I feel with your posts, he has had a pretty gRRRReat life. Maybe time is right for him to say, see you guys later


 
I wonder if this was your dog, would it be so easy to hear "see you later". Denise


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

We gonna give this med a try, I will not let him suffer, so if it don't work, *well it worked tonight he just hobbled out the doggy door*, anyway if he goes back to pain, I think that's all we could do for him. So we have to consider letting him go.

Rose Clager








Member
Join Date: Apr 2007
Posts: 83 


Sorry for all you and mostly what Charlie is going thru. I do question why at age 13+ that there is even a thought about vaxs or anything interventional. GR life expectancy has been exceeded and I feel with your posts, he has had a pretty gRRRReat life. Maybe time is right for him to say, see you guys later


could you just say ok that's it bud, see you later.


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

At 13, near 14 with my heart breaking I would make that choice, not for me or my heart, BUT for the companion that has enriched my life for so long


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm glad charlie has a new medicine to try. hopefully it will make him a little more comfortable. prayers are being sent up for you and charlie. big hugs.......:smooch:

Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Rose Clager said:


> At 13, near 14 with my heart breaking I would make that choice, not for me or my heart, BUT for the companion that has enriched my life for so long


Well, we will try the new meds and if they work like they did tonight well have him around a little longer, I'm not gonna put him down before trying to help first.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh no...hang in there Charlie! You can do it little man!!  Please be alright...
Heidi...it's a good thing you're not giving up! Hang in there...everything will be ok!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Well, we will try the new meds and if they work like they did tonight well have him around a little longer, I'm not gonna put him down before trying to help first.


 I TOTALLY agree with you Heidi36oh. you have to try everything. glad your trying!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Dslats said:


> I TOTALLY agree with you Heidi36oh. you have to try everything. glad your trying!!
> 
> Debbie & mason


I never gave up on any of my dogs and won't start now just because he's almost 14 years old, he could live another year or two with the right meds.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Heidi,
I pray that the Metacam works as well for Charlie as it does for Beau. I saw results in 48 hours after starting it. I kow exactly what you are going thru and no matter how old they are we should do anything that we can to help them improve life if you know they still have the will to live like Charlie does. Nobody can tell you "it is time except for Charlie". Give my little boy a big hug and kiss from his SS and tell him to we are pulling for him.
I know I would do most anything to help my Beau stay around if I knew he wasnt ready to give up. No matter what age they are, it is never a long enough time with them. 

P.S. Rose Clager Charlie is not a golden retriever he is a mixed breed dog. And there is never a life expendency age on any animal in my opinion. There is a member here that just lost her dog at 15- and Mom was 16. And another member that is looking for some help because her 15 yr old golden is just now getting arthritic, so since they have past life expendency do they just put them down instead of helping him get relief from pain. 
SORRY HEIDI for stealing the thread. That is my special boy.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Heidi,
> I pray that the Metacam works as well for Charlie as it does for Beau. I saw results in 48 hours after starting it. I kow exactly what you are going thru and no matter how old they are we should do anything that we can to help them improve life if you know they still have the will to live like Charlie does. Nobody can tell you "it is time except for Charlie". Give my little boy a big hug and kiss from his SS and tell him to we are pulling for him.
> I know I would do most anything to help my Beau stay around if I knew he wasnt ready to give up. No matter what age they are, it is never a long enough time with them.
> 
> ...


Go right ahead Carol, iI was kinda offended by the statement too.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I never gave up on any of my dogs and won't start now just because he's almost 14 years old, he could live another year or two with the right meds.


 :appl::appl: I had a black lab that was 13 and the vet told me she had about 2 weeks left to live. they said they thought from her blood work that she had some sort of cancer but without the proper tests we would never know and she would only live about 2 weeks. well, she was too old for us to put her through any surgery's so what good would the tests have proved? we chose to take her home and love her for as long as she was still here and not suffering. let me tell you something, that vet was wrong about the 2 weeks. she live for another year and a half! just goes to show you don't be too fast to jump to conclusions. you do what YOU think is best for your dog.:smooch: I'm glad charlie has you for a mom!:smooch:

Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Dslats said:


> :appl::appl: I had a black lab that was 13 and the vet told me she had about 2 weeks left to live. they said they thought from her blood work that she had some sort of cancer but without the proper tests we would never know and she would only live about 2 weeks. well, she was too old for us to put her through any surgery's so what good would the tests have proved? we chose to take her home and love her for as long as she was still here and not suffering. let me tell you something, that vet was wrong about the 2 weeks. she live for another year and a half! just goes to show you don't be too fast to jump to conclusions. you do what YOU think is best for your dog.:smooch: I'm glad charlie has you for a mom!:smooch:
> 
> Debbie & mason


Thanks, that just shows that vet's can be wrong, I will know when he's ready to go, he will let me know, but for know he's on cloud nine, I think the Metcam makes him a little high. He actually took Sadie's Rawhide and started chewing on it..weired...LOL
Here he is a few minutes ago


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Glad to hear the meds are helping Charlie! he's such a little cutie in that picture. {{{{}}}}


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, I plan on keeping him around just a little longer.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, hell.................

Atticus has the terminal heart condition. When he was about 6 months or so, the vets gave him 1-2 years to live. We just got back from OSU Vet Hospital and they see no reason why he'll live a few more years--and he's almost 8 now!

The bottom line, Heidi36oh--is quality of life. As long as Charlie is comfortable and not in a lot of pain and is eating and doing other doggy things adequately--give him the benefit of the doubt--and enjoy what time you have left. A day? A month? Years? 

Go for it!

And all our best to Charlie and his great mom!

SJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AtticusJordie said:


> Well, hell.................
> 
> Atticus has the terminal heart condition. When he was about 6 months or so, the vets gave him 1-2 years to live. We just got back from OSU Vet Hospital and they see no reason why he'll live a few more years--and he's almost 8 now!
> 
> ...


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Heidi am glad the new med is working for your Charlie. And I can see why you were offended by Rose Clager's post...even if it wasn't meant to be crass, it came across as cold. I didn't know if it was just me or not who thought it sounded that way. We love our animals, and want them to have the best quality of life they can get, no matter how old they are. If this med gives Charlie more time here with you pain free....then you have to go for it. Our pets aren't like expired milk, 'oh the date has come and gone, so we just throw it out'. You hear of dogs living to be 15 + all the time. You are a wonderful mom to Charlie, he's lucky to have you. I hope the medicine helps him to be his old self. {{{{HUGGSS}}}} to you and your boy!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Holly'sMom said:


> Heidi am glad the new med is working for your Charlie. And I can see why you were offended by Rose Clager's post...even if it wasn't meant to be crass, it came across as cold. I didn't know if it was just me or not who thought it sounded that way. We love our animals, and want them to have the best quality of life they can get, no matter how old they are. If this med gives Charlie more time here with you pain free....then you have to go for it. Our pets aren't like expired milk, 'oh the date has come and gone, so we just throw it out'. You hear of dogs living to be 15 + all the time. You are a wonderful mom to Charlie, he's lucky to have you. I hope the medicine helps him to be his old self. {{{{HUGGSS}}}} to you and your boy!!


Yes I also thought is was a kinda cruel and cold message, I'm* not* gonna put him down without trying all that's available these day's. If I can help him with pain med's I will, the old med's worked for quite some time, maybe his body got so used to them and did not work anymore. So time for a new one.
We had to put Peanut down in February at the age of one and there was nothing we could of done to help her, I'm gonna try my best to give these dogs the best care they could get, if that means I'm gonna go broke, so be it.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Heidi! I'm sending positive thoughts your way. You have been through so much lately!!! I'm glad the meds are making your Charlie feel better. It sounds like you are such a good doggie mom. I would have made the exact same decision as you. Keep on stealing rawhides Charlie!!!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Hows Charlie today???

Debbie & mason


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

'See you later'

What kind of a message is that? Charlie is a terrier and terriers can live for much longer than 14. My terrier was 13 when she died and I felt that was too soon. I know one JRT that is 19! He is almost completly grey but still happy, going for little walks and eating fine.

I am 100% positive that if Heidi felt that Charlie was suffering too much and beyond help then she would help him pass on but surely as family we can't just give up on our animals?

Good luck Charlie. Hope the metacam makes you feel better.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all, Charlie is much better, I can tell he's not in pain, he jumped up on my lap and looked at me like "Mom look what I can do". He has not done this in a loooong time. I think the Metcam is really working, also think it makes him a little high. He acts funny, not bad funny just goofy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

A high Charlie is a happy Charlie. Glad that he is feeling so much better. Give my guy a hug from SS. That Metacam is amazing stuff isnt it?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> A high Charlie is a happy Charlie. Glad that he is feeling so much better. Give my guy a hug from SS. That Metacam is amazing stuff isnt it?


Yes it is, it's amazing how he went from being down to actually jumping on my lap. He also wants to play with the others, he is just not fast enough anymore to keep up...LOL


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Thanks all, Charlie is much better, I can tell he's not in pain, he jumped up on my lap and looked at me like "Mom look what I can do". He has not done this in a loooong time. I think the Metcam is really working, also think it makes him a little high. He acts funny, not bad funny just goofy


 
Awwww  great news!!!! So glad to hear this, woooooooooohooooooooo!!!  WTG Heidi, and Charlie


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

That a boy Charlie! Glad to hear he is feeling better!


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

I think you are doing a great job! I have a senior that has had similar issues. I just can't give up on him. When he was in his prime he stood between me and a buck. I was scared to death the buck was going to charge and my sweet Bear stood his ground to protect me. Now it is my turn to protect him.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all, makes me feel good to see how many people care and he's not even a Golden...LOL


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

way to go charlie!!!! glad to hear your having a better day!!!! hugs and kisses to you!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Dslats said:


> way to go charlie!!!! glad to hear your having a better day!!!! hugs and kisses to you!!
> 
> Debbie & mason


Thanks, it's been a good day at my house.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Glad to hear Charlie is doing good! wow....he even got into your lap...GREATTTT!!! Brutus tries to keep up with the youngins when we go to the rodeo grounds. It is so cute....the run ahead then run back to him as if to say hurry hurry ya gotta see this!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

maryjean said:


> Glad to hear Charlie is doing good! wow....he even got into your lap...GREATTTT!!! Brutus tries to keep up with the youngins when we go to the rodeo grounds. It is so cute....the run ahead then run back to him as if to say hurry hurry ya gotta see this!!


LOL same here, they look for him and he's way back. Yes he's on cloud nine right now...maybe he's getting to much of the metacam...LOL, no he's on the right amount for his weight, it just takes the pain away.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Thanks all, makes me feel good to see how many people care and he's not even a Golden...LOL


He is a dog. Thats all I require!

I have a soft spot for elderly terriers. I still miss my Lucky every day.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey Heidi, glad to hear that Charlie is doing so much better. I feel bad that I somehow completely missed this thread until now!! You are a wonderful doggy mom and Charlie is lucky to have you. Keep fighting the good fight!!! And remember to spoil him rotten!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm happy for you and Charlie. You deserve a good long spell of sunshine !!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He keeps on improving on the Metacam today, he is happy, walking without problems and stealing bones..LOL. WTG Charlie, my little boy, keep on going


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Heidi that is great news. It sounds like that metacam is doing the trick. Keep up the good work Charlie and I am glad you are feeling better. Hugs and kisses SS


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Heidi that is great news. It sounds like that metacam is doing the trick. Keep up the good work Charlie and I am glad you are feeling better. Hugs and kisses SS


Thanks Carol, I'm so glad it's working. I have like a new dog walking though my house, happy and wanting to be involved in play with the others


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

WTG Charlie!!!! So glad you are feeling better....when you feel better mommy feels better  Yeah little guy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Just a short info, Charlie is doing great on the Metacam. He is happy and moving around quite a lot. It's working for him very well, I'm so glad. Thanks for all the get well wishes:wave:


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

hows charlie doing today??

Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Dslats said:


> hows charlie doing today??
> 
> Debbie & mason


He is doing just great, it's amazing how one little dose of Metacam makes him happy and without pain all day. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

that's great news!!! I hope and pray charlie continue's to do well on this medication.

WTG CHARLIE!!!!:smooch:

Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Dslats said:


> that's great news!!! I hope and pray charlie continue's to do well on this medication.
> 
> WTG CHARLIE!!!!:smooch:
> 
> Debbie & mason


Thank you so much, I'm glad little charlie is doing so well. He will be going to the vet again this week along with Rusty, just to check how he's doing.
Rusty has to get his Rabies shot, so Charlie will come along.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Charlie!!!!!! I think I would take him to the vcet just to let the vet give him the once over and give you a little better direction.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> He is doing just great, it's amazing how one little dose of Metacam makes him happy and without pain all day. Thanks for asking.


Glad to hear that Charlie is doing so good!!


----------



## Coopermama (Feb 27, 2008)

Great to hear Charlie is doing better. That metacam is wonderful stuff!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I felt the same baout my little Jack Russel Tess i was afraid to take her as i dreaded the news and the vets said we can still do more for her and she was 13 then and she went on to live till 15 1/2 years and she was not in pain and she still loved to go everwhere with us.
So Charlie good luck at the Vets.


Maggie


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

The vet called about Charlie today and all I could tell him was that he was doing great. He still want's to see him along with Rusty on Saturday.
Funny thing today I got all of them a rawhide, well Charlie likes to hide his, (and don't remember where he hides them). As of right now he's still looking for his bone..to funny. I know he's OK, he would not have done this a couple of day's ago.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

So glad he is doing better. 

If you haven't already gotten them - a couple of runners across the hard wood floors will do him a load of good - but you need to guide him on them for a while until he gets used to it. It will help prevent his slipping when he's not feeling 100%. I wish you lived closer - I could give you the 2 I have in the shed from Jake. They are fairly inexpensive - about $10.00 each at Kmart - I think they are 3' x 6' long. Jake would go around them at first until I showed him what to do. Nothing worse for dogs with arthritis than slippery floors.

Best wishes for his continued good health.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> So glad he is doing better.
> 
> If you haven't already gotten them - a couple of runners across the hard wood floors will do him a load of good - but you need to guide him on them for a while until he gets used to it. It will help prevent his slipping when he's not feeling 100%. I wish you lived closer - I could give you the 2 I have in the shed from Jake. They are fairly inexpensive - about $10.00 each at Kmart - I think they are 3' x 6' long. Jake would go around them at first until I showed him what to do. Nothing worse for dogs with arthritis than slippery floors.
> 
> Best wishes for his continued good health.


I have some runners in the kitchen, I need some in the living room for Charlie. The only problem is Sadie, she love's to eat them. :uhoh:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Charlie. I am so happy for the both of you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Way to go Charlie. I am so happy for the both of you.


Thanks Carol, he is like a new dog


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Just picked up on this thread. So what if a dog has "reached it's life expentancy", doesn't mean that you give up at the first hurdle. Glad that the metacam is working for your boy and glad that you have given him a chance - you would know if the time was right to let Charlie go, and that quite obviously isn't yet thankfully.

When Ginny had her first stroke, we were warned by the emergency vet that the outcome was grim, but we said we wanted to gice her a chance - we had another 2 years with our girl, and up until a week before we lost her she was running over the fields. 

Good on you Charlie - keep taking your medicine like a good boy and sending you hugs.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Just picked up on this thread. So what if a dog has "reached it's life expentancy", doesn't mean that you give up at the first hurdle. Glad that the metacam is working for your boy and glad that you have given him a chance - you would know if the time was right to let Charlie go, and that quite obviously isn't yet thankfully.
> 
> When Ginny had her first stroke, we were warned by the emergency vet that the outcome was grim, but we said we wanted to gice her a chance - we had another 2 years with our girl, and up until a week before we lost her she was running over the fields.
> 
> Good on you Charlie - keep taking your medicine like a good boy and sending you hugs.


He is really doing good on his med's and I'm glad I took him to the vet. No way I would give up on any of them just because there getting old.:wave:


----------

